# Minimum Temperature to raise queens



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The highs here are in the mid 50s starting this week. The bees here fly at temps in the upper 40s. I should have drones hatching out mid this week. Can I start raising queens? 
Kingfisher


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

What is your objective? How many queens do you need to rear and why this early?
Those temperatures are low for regular bee flight and very very low for matting.
My advice is not to rush the season when it comes to queen rearing.



Good luck
Gilman


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've often heard and read that if you have sealed drone brood, go ahead and start raising your queens. There is never any mention of minimum temps in the stuff I've read.

My reluctance to raising early queens is the fickle weather in SE Missouri that would hamper and hinder mating flights. Most of my yards are slick and muddy that getting in creates a problem, even for a 4x4.

On the other hand, my preference is to wait until May when the ground dries up, nectar and pollen sources are abundant and the weather is somewhat settled.

If I were you, I'd go for it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Besides, if it doesn't work now, raise another crop when it gets warmer.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

What are you planning to do? How many, and how will they be mated? Where will they be used? Is everything else ready/


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Drones need to be 17-20 days old before they're sexually mature for mating.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I just need 2 or 3 for myself. I was going to let them make their own queen. There is tons of pollen coming in and I am feeding them.
Kingfisher


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

If hive conditions are quite crowded with good numbers of drones, and if daytime temps are consistently 65F or above with strength of pollen coming in, then is when I start thinking of making splits.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

You'll be OK. No worries.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep in mind that before you think queen rearing, you should think drone rearing. You must start rearing your drones _*at least 14 days*_ before your start your queens; this will ensure that your drones are mature enough to mate with the queens you produce, also when going into queen production you must keep in mind the drone:queen ratio for successful matings. I would make sure temps are at least 65 degrees or higher to ensure mating flights.
Good luck;
Chas


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Queens go on mating flights at 70 Degrees or better.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it a OK gamble to start now and hope that is warm enough in a few weeks for mating flights?
Kingfisher


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Is it a OK gamble to start now and hope that is warm enough in a few weeks for mating flights?
> Kingfisher


Hope?? Ask any of the many successful beekeepers on this forum if that is how they operate. You may find some that will recommend that, but then again they are not among the "successful" ones. Don't set your self up for failure, plan accordingly and you will be Ok. Make sure conditions are adequate and act based on that, and you will then be able to hope to reap the fruit of your labor, every job worth doing, is worth doing right the first time.

Chas


----------

